# Salary cap issues w/ Arenas are answered! (For now...)



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

In the past, the Warriors have had a very bad habit of making bad moves. This year the trading deadline has come and gone, but the Golden State Warriors did not make one move. St.Jean did have a few rumors floating around, but nothing came about. Now, strapped for cap room to resign their budding star, Gilbert Arenas, the Warriors are left without any options right? Wrong. After reading an article from the SF Chronicle, I realized what the Warriors are up to. 

If the Warriors had pulled off all of these trades to dump contracts, then Warrior's lineup/bench would be left a bit thinner. Rumored to be traded were like players: Dunleavy, Sura, Dampier, Fortson, Foyle, and Mills. Many of these players are part of the regular rotation and play a major roll in the team's turn around this year. But what if they did pull of some of their proposed trades and Arenas left to sign with another team during the off season? Then the Warriors would not only lose a point guard, but also may roll players that just cant be replaced in the free agent market. Can you find another shot blocker like Foyle who hussles his *** off every night? A versitile player like Sura? If they keep the team intact and lose Arenas, then they will only have to sign or draft a new point guard. In the SF Chronicle, Warrior officals have announced that they are willing to pay a luxury tax to keep Arenas. This not only shows their commitment to Arenas, but also to the rest of the guys who are contributing to make this team more respectable. Whether of not this is true, this at least tells me where the Warriors upper management's head and heart is at. Cause no one becomes a champion with out a good supporting cast. Ask Kobe, Shaq, and Jordan what good role players can do for them. In the end, players like Fortson, Dampier, and Mills may be a casualty of the salary cap but at least the main components will remain the same. Go Warriors!  

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2003/02/23/SP236319.DTL


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

but isnt it fair to say that the warriors' relative success this yr is due to the play of arenas ?

along with troy murphy, arenas has been the success story of the warriors

fact remains that u have only $4.5m to offer him and denver is gonna offer him more

as for drafting for a new point guard, with the pick that u'll have, it's pretty unlikely to get another player with arenas' impact

in any case, drafts are a hit or miss thing when u get into the 2nd tier of picks, arenas is clearly a big hit, for the warriors, it's not too often u do that (again, troy murphy is the exception as well)


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

I totally agree that Arenas is playing a big part in the Warriors success. But this is team sport and the team as a whole has shown improvement. Jamison is a top 20 scorer, Richardson has risen his 3pt shooting percentage, Damp. is staying healthy, Foyle is alot more aggressive that I've ever seen, Sura is contributing, Dunleavey seems to be finding his shot, Boykins is strong off the bench, and the Muss is doing a great job as a coach and modivator. Denver may have the ability sign him for more, but if the Warriors can move some contracts at the end of the season (mainly Damp, Fortson, Mills, and even Sura) then the Warriors can keep their main stable of talent and even offer more money that then the 4.5 million. Might not be a 6+ million dollar contract, but could be enough to keep Arenas in Golden State. I'm basically banking on the fact that Golden State was the team that drafted him when everyone else passed him up, his buddies Richardson and Murphy are here, Jamison stressing to the media that Arenas is our man and needs to stay here, and that he wants to stay close to home (LA). Im like EBay, I feel everyone is good until they do something to change my mind. 

As far as the draft goes, you never know. The Warriors got Arenas in the second round, didnt they? Looking at the players that may be available when the Warriors pick may be: Troy Bell, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Marcus Banks, and any other players who stock will rise as the draft get closer. Reece Gaines is player coming out reminds me an Arenas. Can play both guard positions and can score, as well as handle the ball. 

Who knows what the future may hold. Everything I say might be thrown out the window if Arenas signs with Denver the second he becomes a free agent. He may stay for less money and resign for more money later. Its a game of numbers, emotions, and egos. (The reason I HATE AGENTS!) I just hope Arenas sees what he has helped to build in Golden State and takes what Jamison said a few years ago when he was in Arena's shoes: "I want to be the reason that this team becomes a winner. Not to be added to an exsisting team and just go along for the ride." Good post jus.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

i hear alot of talk about arenas going to denver next year from forum talk. why would arenas choose to go to denver? he has said he would like to stay in california since his home is in L.A. i'm not a supporter of the luxury tax, thats the last thing warriors need.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

15+ million can buy you a california in denver...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> Denver may have the ability sign him for more, but if the Warriors can move some contracts at the end of the season (mainly Damp, Fortson, Mills, and even Sura) then the Warriors can keep their main stable of talent and even offer more money that then the 4.5 million.


you would have to dump those guys onto teams with cap space - NO TEAM IS GOING TO DO IT!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 15+ million can buy you a california in denver...


lol. so true.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> you would have to dump those guys onto teams with cap space - NO TEAM IS GOING TO DO IT!



Actually, Sura's and Mill's contract will appealing this year because they both have expiring contract at end of next season. Before the trading deadline there were many teams in the East that wanted Damp. (NY, Orlando, New Orleans, Miami to name a few) I'm sure there will still be interest in the offseason. Fortson is the wildcard and a future pick may have to be included to get Fortson shipped out. Philly was willing to take him and Coach Brown still wants Fortson. The Warriors were just unwilling to give up Foyle.


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

One player who DOESN'T play a role at all on this team is Danny Fortson. I can't name anybody in the league as discruntel as he. Regardless if what talent he MIGHT posses (when he tries), thats really irrelevant when hes not only a team cancer, but a whiny punk.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Sura's and Mill's contract will appealing this year because they both have expiring contract at end of next season. Before the trading deadline there were many teams in the East that wanted Damp. (NY, Orlando, New Orleans, Miami to name a few) I'm sure there will still be interest in the offseason. Fortson is the wildcard and a future pick may have to be included to get Fortson shipped out. Philly was willing to take him and Coach Brown still wants Fortson. The Warriors were just unwilling to give up Foyle.


yeah...NEXT YEAR. you need to sign arenas THIS YEAR. see the problem?

no one is giving up cap space for average overpaid role players.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Your entitled to your opinion, but I dont think you understand the importance of getting expiring contacts. If no one wanted Sura's and Mills's contracts then why did teams like the Blazers, Nets, Knicks, and Philly all inquire about trading for these overpaid role players? Because when their contracts expire at the end of the 04 season, they will get some nice cap room to sign or resign players. You better get a jump on these contracts before some other team does, right? Why wait til the trading deadline next year when you might even give up more to get these guys and their contracts. The reason why the Warriors didnt go through w/ the proposed trades was because they would have to either give up a player or draft pick they wanted to keep, IE Foyle and mid 1st rounder this year. Making a move for the sake of making a move usually doesnt amount to anything. Makes more sence to wait til the end of the season where they can take a look at the big picture. You Nugget fans should know, thats what Kiki is doing now. Why are teams inquiring about Camby now, his value is low but his contract ends soon. Camby cant play a game w/o getting hurt. Why do teams want Hakeem's or Brandon's contract? They're not even going to contribute, but their contract will end soon and get that cap room in return. At least Sura and Mills can contribute. (St.Jean discussed some of the factors of not making a move w/ Rick Barry KNBR 68 here in SF)

Besides, word is now that Warriors will offer a multi year contract w/ a player opt out at the end of the 1st year of the contract. That way he can resign for more money. If by chance he recieves a career ending injury before the season ends, he can still collect on the multi year contract given to him.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> Your entitled to your opinion, but I dont think you understand the importance of getting expiring contacts. If no one wanted Sura's and Mills's contracts then why did teams like the Blazers, Nets, Knicks, and Philly all inquire about trading for these overpaid role players? Because when their contracts expire at the end of the 04 season, they will get some nice cap room to sign or resign players. You better get a jump on these contracts before some other team does, right? Why wait til the trading deadline next year when you might even give up more to get these guys and their contracts.


I dont understand the importance of expiring contracts? lol. my entire teams future is based on it.

if the warriors wanted to dump them and teams watned them, why was no deal made? because teams dont give up anything for players like that. its not that easy. besides, you need cap space NOW, not later. 



> Besides, word is now that Warriors will offer a multi year contract w/ a player opt out at the end of the 1st year of the contract. That way he can resign for more money. If by chance he recieves a career ending injury before the season ends, he can still collect on the multi year contract given to him.


and if you believe that, then you know nothing about the cba since that is ILLEGAL.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Well why dont we wait til the end of the season to say what is what. I just read an article out of Denver that said Arenas was complaining about the cold weather the last time the Warriors were there and the statement came out: "Imagine that all season/year long." I guess 15+ million can buy you Cali in Denver. Too bad it cant buy the weather. Besides, who in their right mind would want to come to Denver? They are so deep in rebuilding their team, its unbelieveable. Do you really think Arenas wants to be a part of that? Arenas has built himself up w/ a team that took the chance and drafted him. His buddies Richardson and Murphy are here. He's much closer to L.A. w/ the Warriors than he would be in Denver. He's starter on a team knocking on the door of the playoffs. You think he wants to start over? 
With all of the cap room that Denver has, who will they sign to make them a contender? Kidd? Payton? Kiki is going to go after players like A.Miller, Kandi, or Maggette...these guys cant win w/ the Clippers, so why would they win in Denver. That lineup would be even worse. Chicago had a ton of cap room a few years ago and now one wanted to sign w/ them. They eventually signed Ron Mercer. Again, Ron Mercer. Who later got traded. Where are they now? As much as I am in envy of how much cap room you guys have, the truth is that in the NBA free agency is really only good for getting a piece or two to finished what already exists. Its not like baseball where you can bring in talent and build a team.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

First of all, your assesment over denvers weather is 100% false. Have you ever even been here? It is not that cold here. It is warmer than almost every east coast city. Also, i think an extra 
4-6 mil will warm gilbert up if that is what it takes. 

Also, you say we are so deep in rebuliding. WTF? This is our first year of rebuliding and when we do sign players and get a top three pick we will be in the hunt for the playoffs next season, and once we have players develop together we could be a very very good team. The warriors?? They are stuck in mediocrity for many years to come, do you really see them winning a championship with their current lineup? I dont. They will always be an 8th or 9th seed team. Nothing more. 

You are right that chicago didnt get much,but kiki is smarter than krause. He would not tank a whole year if he did not know what he was doing.

Who are we going to get you ask? Well, arenas for one (no matter how much you deny it) and then maybe maggette or kandi. Say we got kandi and arenas, we have a top three pick, lets say anthony or james. Plus, we have nene who will be a very good player, and skita who in a couple of years could be a very very good all around player.

Nuggets:
arenas
james or anthony
skita (developed)/white
Nene
Kandi

That beats the warriors lineup with arenas:

arenas
jrich
twan
murphy
dampier

Keep dreaming. Right now it may appear to you that the Warriors are ten times better, but in three years when we are a top ten team, you will be stuck at where you are now.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> Well why dont we wait til the end of the season to say what is what. I just read an article out of Denver that said Arenas was complaining about the cold weather the last time the Warriors were there and the statement came out: "Imagine that all season/year long." I guess 15+ million can buy you Cali in Denver. Too bad it cant buy the weather. Besides, who in their right mind would want to come to Denver? They are so deep in rebuilding their team, its unbelieveable. Do you really think Arenas wants to be a part of that? Arenas has built himself up w/ a team that took the chance and drafted him. His buddies Richardson and Murphy are here. He's much closer to L.A. w/ the Warriors than he would be in Denver. He's starter on a team knocking on the door of the playoffs. You think he wants to start over?
> With all of the cap room that Denver has, who will they sign to make them a contender? Kidd? Payton? Kiki is going to go after players like A.Miller, Kandi, or Maggette...these guys cant win w/ the Clippers, so why would they win in Denver. That lineup would be even worse. Chicago had a ton of cap room a few years ago and now one wanted to sign w/ them. They eventually signed Ron Mercer. Again, Ron Mercer. Who later got traded. Where are they now? As much as I am in envy of how much cap room you guys have, the truth is that in the NBA free agency is really only good for getting a piece or two to finished what already exists. Its not like baseball where you can bring in talent and build a team.


lol. dude, your last post was incorrect and i fixed it. of course we are both predicting what we want to happen but you went too far and started stating things that were false, not just opinions. i corrected you. admit it and accept it.

as for arenas, weather is no concern. he knows denvers weather yet still likes the franchise and will consider us this summer. thats all i ask. it comes down to less money/loyalty or more money/new team. thats it. 50-50. besides he can buy ALOT of nice coats, hummers and heaters for 30 million bucks (or more)

"are so deep in rebuilding their team, its unbelieveable. Do you really think Arenas wants to be a part of that?"

absolutely!!

" He's starter on a team knocking on the door of the playoffs. You think he wants to start over?"

wont have to. warroirs went from 21 wins to decent in one year without adding much. we can go from where we are to where you are in a year AND THEN SOME by adding a ton of great players. we probably wont make the playoffs (neither will gsw) but we can be competitive (wont be starting over) and our 'peak' will be damn high.

"Kiki is going to go after players like A.Miller, Kandi, or Maggette...these guys cant win w/ the Clippers, so why would they win in Denver."

its funny how EVERY warrior fan has the exact same reply for every issue brought up in this arenas debate. its exactly the same on like 5 differnet warrior boards! amazing. funny too.

present clippers hate their team and want to leave. none are playing to win...they areplaying for stats to get paid later on because they know they wont get paid by sterling. learn this fact now.

"Chicago had a ton of cap room a few years ago and now one wanted to sign w/ them. They eventually signed Ron Mercer. Again, Ron Mercer. Who later got traded. "

again, repeated...blah blah. we arent chicago. we are in a FAR FAR better situation. now learn this fact. i know this is 2 facts you must learn but try. its not hard.

"As much as I am in envy of how much cap room you guys have, the truth is that in the NBA free agency is really only good for getting a piece or two to finished what already exists."

-OPINIONS ARE OPINIONS, DON'T BASH ON OTHERS BECAUSE THEY HAVE A DIFFERENT IDEA- JC


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

is this a warrior - nugget rivalry growing ?:yes:


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Not yet, but it could be next year when Gil is on OUR team.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

First of all, your assesment over denvers weather is 100% false. Have you ever even been here? It is not that cold here. It is warmer than almost every east coast city. Also, i think an extra 
4-6 mil will warm gilbert up if that is what it takes. 


This is not my assesment. I've never been to Denver so I dont know. I just restated what I read out of a online news article from a Denver paper.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

have you ever been to california? theres mroe to living here than the weather. and the weather here is the best.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey NugzFan, man dont hate on me cause Denver is the toilet bowl of the league. I dont care what other boards talk about. I only post here. I dont have the time to hunt through the internet looking to prove every else wrong and impose my beliefs on everyone else. Its either your very passionate for your Nuggets (which is great, I can appreciate that) or in badly need of a bran muffin. Whether my thoughts are right or wrong their still my own. I believe that Arenas will resign w/ the Warriors for my reasons and you believe Arenas will sign w/ Denver for yours. Fine. 

as for arenas, weather is no concern. he knows denvers weather yet still likes the franchise and will consider us this summer. thats all i ask. it comes down to less money/loyalty or more money/new team. thats it. 50-50. besides he can buy ALOT of nice coats, hummers and heaters for 30 million bucks (or more)

Of course Arenas will consider Denver and all other offers. He has an agent who handles his contract and a family to take care of. I never said he wouldnt, but I "feel" in the end he'll stick w/ Golden State. Duncan listened to other offers when he became a free agent, why would Arenas? 

quote: 

Besides, word is now that Warriors will offer a multi year contract w/ a player opt out at the end of the 1st year of the contract. That way he can resign for more money. If by chance he recieves a career ending injury before the season ends, he can still collect on the multi year contract given to him. 

and if you believe that, then you know nothing about the cba since that is ILLEGAL.

Cherokee Parks (SAS) signed a 2-year, $1.5 million contract with the Spurs. The second season is a player option worth $825 thousand.

The Mavericks re-signed Eduardo Najera to a 6-year, $24.0 million contract. He can opt out after the 5th season. 

The Timberwolves signed Wally Szczerbiak to a 6-year, $63 million contract extension. He can opt out after the 5th season.

The Nets signed Rodney Rogers to a 3-year, $9.4 million contract. Rogers can opt out after the second year.

(Go check Real GM, I found the contract listings there. All I did was cut a paste.)

Need anymore contract examples? There are not many player opt contracts there because of the fear of career ending injuries. The contact I mentioned was not set in stone, but rather an idea to a short term solution. Usually team sign a contract w/ a team option built in like:

The Nuggets signed Maybyner "Nene" Hilario to a 3-year, $6.8 million contract with a team option for the 4th year worth $3.1 million. 

The Nuggets signed Nikoloz Tskitishvili to a 3-year, $8.2 million contract with a team option for the 4th year worth $3.7 million.

That way, when these guys dont pan out you can let them go and try to sign someone else.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> have you ever been to california? theres mroe to living here than the weather. and the weather here is the best.



I have lived in the Bay Area for over 30 years. Besides Southern California, the weather in the Bay Area is best I've experienced. Not too hot, not too cold. Not too much rain. An earthquake once in a while, but that it. NOW living in the Bay Area is another thing. I have too many gripes w/ the freeway system and the cost of living, but thats for another post. Good thing I have a good job to even stay in the area. Again, Im not arguing the weather w/ you, I was just restated a comment that Arenas and his teammates made the last time they were in Denver. I watch the Rockies's games from time to time and the weather always looks great. Myself? I cant take the cold.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> Hey NugzFan, man dont hate on me cause Denver is the toilet bowl of the league. I dont care what other boards talk about. I only post here. I dont have the time to hunt through the internet looking to prove every else wrong and impose my beliefs on everyone else. Its either your very passionate for your Nuggets (which is great, I can appreciate that) or in badly need of a bran muffin. Whether my thoughts are right or wrong their still my own. I believe that Arenas will resign w/ the Warriors for my reasons and you believe Arenas will sign w/ Denver for yours. Fine.


lol. im not hatin. you messed up, thats all.



> Of course Arenas will consider Denver and all other offers. He has an agent who handles his contract and a family to take care of. I never said he wouldnt, but I "feel" in the end he'll stick w/ Golden State. Duncan listened to other offers when he became a free agent, why would Arenas?


what does that last sentence even mean? it sounds like you just went against everything you were saying.



> Cherokee Parks (SAS) signed a 2-year, $1.5 million contract with the Spurs. The second season is a player option worth $825 thousand.
> 
> The Mavericks re-signed Eduardo Najera to a 6-year, $24.0 million contract. He can opt out after the 5th season.
> 
> ...


HOLY ****! dude, you are helarious. you know nothing about the cba, and then when you try to prove me wrong, you gave me examples that prove me RIGHT! lol!

i wasnt saying OPT OUTS are illegal...they arent. you said a multi year deal with an opt out after year 1 = ILLEGAL. lol.

you can only opt out of the last year of a contract. a 2 year deal can have an opt out after 1 year...a multi year deal (which is often 5 or 6) you can ONLY opt out after the LAST YEAR, not year 1. 

and we both know arenas is not signing a short deal, his agent laughed off the possibility.

WHATS UP NUGZFAN? LETS BE NICE! -JC


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in the Bay Area for over 30 years. Besides Southern California, the weather in the Bay Area is best I've experienced. Not too hot, not too cold. Not too much rain. An earthquake once in a while, but that it. NOW living in the Bay Area is another thing. I have too many gripes w/ the freeway system and the cost of living, but thats for another post. Good thing I have a good job to even stay in the area. Again, Im not arguing the weather w/ you, I was just restated a comment that Arenas and his teammates made the last time they were in Denver. I watch the Rockies's games from time to time and the weather always looks great. Myself? I cant take the cold.


ok cool...you seem happy. but would you move to do the exact same job in denver for a HUGE pay raise? yes you would.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

You just jump on any little thing I write and run away w/ it don’t you? I said its not set in stone, but just a start of something that could be a short-term solution. Jesus Christ! Ok, hows this: We offer Arenas a contract like Rogers got w/ the Nets. The Nets signed Rodney Rogers to a 3-year, $9.4 million contract. Rogers can opt out after the second year. But the Warriors offer the most they can allow, which about 4.5 million. Is that ok for starters Mr. League official for player contacts? Does the CBA allow this contract? 

Secondly, sorry to disappoint you but money is not the driving force in my life. I don’t make decisions solely based on a money factor. My family is here, I've built a home here, a business, and I would not move just for the money. Making 4 million in the one place and 7 million in another? What’s the difference? Yeah its 3 million, but who cares? I can die tomorrow and it wont really matter now, will it? I can only drive so many cars at one time. Live only in one house at a time, but I would buy a place in Vegas. Buy my floor seats for Warriors, 50 yard line tickets for the Raiders, I'll come visit Denver to see a Avalanche game or maybe if the NBA All Star game comes to town, but I know that I wont be there for any playoff games. 

quote: 

Of course Arenas will consider Denver and all other offers. He has an agent who handles his contract and a family to take care of. I never said he wouldnt, but I "feel" in the end he'll stick w/ Golden State. Duncan listened to other offers when he became a free agent, why would Arenas? 

Here is my rewrite Mr. English 1A

Of course Arenas will be open to listen to all offers when the season ends. His agent will let him know whats on the table, because one, all agents are scum, and two he has a family to take care of. "I feel in the in the end, he will stick w/ Golden State." When Duncan became a free agent, he too listened to all offers, but still resigned w/ the Spurs. Arenas owes it to himself to listen to these other offers as well. 

HOLY ****! dude, you are helarious. 

Since were on the subject of nit picking. its Hilarious, not helarious. Hell is being a Nugget fan.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> the truth is that in the NBA free agency is really only good for getting a piece or two to finished what already exists.


Like Shaq coming to LA? There are no tried and true rules for how to build an team, and every situation is different. Kiki has set the Nuggets up to be players in the FA market while others are stuck sitting on their hands, and that likely will translate into some very good players accepting his offers. If they get lucky and win the James lottery, an Arenas/James backcourt could go down as an All-Time great. I'm already sold on Nene. Dude is a horse.

I'm not a fan of either team (GSW or Nugs) but I think Denver is in better shape to make a run at championships. GS has many deadwieght contracts courtesy of Saint's inept wheelin' n dealin' (and massively overpaying), and will be handicapped by the cap for the foreseeable future. If Kiki plays it right, and doesn't spend just for the sake of doing something, over the next couple of seasons he should be able to pick up the pieces necessary to build a top club.

STOMP


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*You are trippin denver fan..*

What ever you say negative against the warriors.. fact remains... your team has in the past has always.. SUCKED.. plain and simple..

And you try to compare our line up to yours.. please... That is why our team is a game away from .500 ball and 2 games from the 8th seed.. and where are you guys.. still in the rutt.

Dead weight contracts.. maybe but those deadweights are playing better than most of your denver players put together.. the warriors as of now.. and for most of the year.. is either 2nd as of now and 3rd for most of the year as most potent scorering team in the NBA next only to DALLAS and SACRAMENTO.. which denver won't even be close to smelling... so please don't even try to compare GSW to your walking doormatt of a team in denver.

AS much as caproom you guys have.. Your team will never land a top tier free agent.. in the likes of Kidd, Duncan.. etc.. you might get some second tier player... like Kandiman or something just like chitown had all the cap room and all they got is sorryass mercer...

Consider this whatever.. diss or what... but I am just telling you the truth..


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: You are trippin denver fan..*



> Originally posted by <b>NISMO</b>!
> What ever you say negative against the warriors.. fact remains... your team has in the past has always.. SUCKED.. plain and simple..


...and the W's haven't sucked... plain and simple for the past decade? The W's fans can hardly look down their noses at the lowly Nuggets... they've been bottomfeeding franchises for years now. Perhaps instead of accusing me of being a trippin' Denver fan you should take the time to comprehend my post when I stated... "I'm not a fan of either team (GSW or Nugs) but I think Denver is in better shape to make a run at championships" and then give clear reasons why. The W's have had a nice little run this season, and Gilbert has been a major part of it... his play may even be THE main reason. But Saint has spent all the money on Jamison, Fortson, Sura, and Damp, and likely GA will be following the money to Denver. That would be a major step forward for the Nuggets and backwards for the W's right? Add on that after signing Gil they'll still have the caproom for two more major FA signings plus one of the top picks to add to their young talent, and Denver's future is very bright IMO. Perhaps the W's will adequately fill Arenas spot with one of the many fine PG prospects that are coming out, but I think those are some big shoes to fill. I'd expect that their other young talent will continue to progress, but I'm not a believer in Richardson's game so far. 

I'm not trying to be "negative" on the Warriors, just giving an honestly held opinion on what I think is likely to transpire.

STOMP


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

I think that opt outs are legal anytime after the the 5th or 6th year of a contract has been fulfilled and can include performance requirements. 
Option can be used on any length of contract. One bad thing about signing Arenas to a contract with a player option after the first year is that that option year makes the player untradeable. It is equivalent to signing the one year tender offer on a restricted free agent.
Example - If Arenas signs a contract for one year plus a player option the league counts that as a one year contract until the option is picked up. That puts the team and/or player in the same boat as the Clippers/Olowakandi because of Bird rights. Arenas could decide to not exercise the option and walk after one year. The only thing the Warriors could do is explore a sign and trade in the off season.


----------

